# layout critique



## nickpasich (Dec 8, 2010)

This is my first attempt at posting a picturem not sure if I am doing it right but here goes. Feedback appreciated.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

If you want the pic to show up in your post, after you attach the pic as you did and can see the .jpg file, right click on it, copy the shortcut, then paste that text into your post. The put







after the text and it will show up in the post like this:


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

Nick, you do realize that your layout has 2 reverse loops, right? it might be not such a big deal for digital as there is automatic circuit available that will take care of powering these. if you doing analog (and i kinda suspect you do) this will require bit of creative wiring and to messy of operation to my tase.

generally this will this will work. but i have to ask how do you envision operating all these sidings. just a hint - to make for interesting and satisfying layout tons of turnouts are not absolutely required.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Nick,

Anton raises an excellent point about the reverse loops.

Just to clarify (we're not sure of your experience / skill level), traditional (analog) train setups (HO, N, etc.) run off of DC power with a positive voltage on one rail, and a ground on the other. In a reverse loop track layout (like the left of right half of yours), as the track loops around the curve, it reconnects back to itself, but with the outside rail connecting to the inside rail, and vice-versa. That's bad ... you've attached the positive rail to the ground ... that won't work for a conventional (analog, non-DCC loco), unless you have some more complex track "power block" switches and/or more automated reverse-loop circuitry.

Per Anton, this is not a worry with digital DCC controlled trains, but is a worry with conventionally controlled setups.

Regards,

TJ


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

tjcruiser said:


> Per Anton, this is not a worry with digital DCC controlled trains, but is a worry with conventionally controlled setups.


again, just in case - this is not a worry with digital DCC controlled trains WHEN special polarity control device is used - auto reverse module. they are 20-30$ a piece and for layout as pictured you will need 2.


----------



## nickpasich (Dec 8, 2010)

Ok, A little background is in order here. This is my 3rd attempt at doing a layout. I've been around the hobby for over 10 years. I'm familiar with reverse loop wiring. I dont want to go DCC. Been there, done that. Sure DCC makes things simple but unless Im running more than one train at a time, I dont want to spend the money to go that route. 

My first 2 layouts, were u-shaped around 3 sides of a 10 x 10 bedroom. I bit off way more than I could chew. So, this time, I have decided to start small with room for expansion. Plus, Im making use of some portable benchwork that was shown in a magazine.

I found that running trains around and around didnt do it for me. So this is my attempt at a switching layout. 

I CAN cut back on sidings if its over kill. 

A far as the reverse loops, I did 2 of them to give me the option of running either direction around the oval. I am aware of the wiring issues. COrrect me if Im wrong, but, if I isolate the legs that make up the reverse loops, as long as the locomotive is on that portion of track and I have a reversing switch wired up, wont it be as simple as stopping the train, flipping the reversing switch, switching direction on the power and going again?

Sorry it took so long to get back to you guys, I was having issues with getting logged in.

Thanks alot

Nick


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

I've got a couple reverse loops on my current layout. Only drawback is you have to attend the switches if you want continuous running. You don't even need to stop the train. You wire an isolated reverse loop circuit into your loop. (Very simple with DC) While the train is on the reverse loop itself, you reverse the polarity of the mainline so that once around the curve the polarity is correct.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

everything i say is just my opinion, you will run your railway as you like it.

if you aware of reverse loop and ready to deal with it, by all means do. but you said you want to focus on operations rather then watching train go round, and these loops are IMHO exactly for that - watching train go round in different directions. if you really want to change direction you can use a double track line with crossovers. uncouple loco from one end, run around the train via the second track, couple, pull in the other direction. the space you save can be used for car storage yard, staging area, engine maintenance facility or more structured industry sidings. 

i like this guy short articles:
Staging area and operation idea, run-around , very quick read on layout planning

if you interested in operations i can recomend this book - http://www.amazon.com/Track-Planning-Realistic-Operation-Railroader/dp/0890242275 
much more in-depth explanation of operations. the only instance where i recommend getting a book


----------

